

Neat Trick for Resuming Tmux Sessions Running a Mismatched Protocol Version - redaxle
https://plus.google.com/110139418387705691470/posts/BebrBSXMkBp

======
exDM69
A neat trick using the /proc filesystem in general, not specific to tmux. I
did not know about this. Very nice.

~~~
redaxle
True, it shines in the case of tmux/screen-type programs because they require
resuming versus the restarting that is done with for most daemons after an
upgrade. If you keep your system up to date, Arch in my case, it's very easy
to upgrade tmux to a version with a different protocol while a very large
session is running, so it's pretty much a lifesaver.

------
piratebroadcast
Does everyone use tmux? The thoughtbot guys Im learning from are all about it
and I'm debating learning it, but its another freaking thing to learn in
addition to VIM, etc. Is it industry standard for devs at this point?

~~~
clarry
Not all devs need it. Like screen, it's useful for retaining a session on a
remote system or making sure your applications keep running even if you
accidentally close or crash the terminal emulator. The other main use for it
is to get window management within a terminal. There are other tricks you can
do with it, but honestly basic usage doesn't take a lot to learn.

So, no, not everyone uses it. It's gotten popular recently, it's cool and hip
and all that. Do you need it?

------
clarry
Should be tagged _Linux_.. oh wait, HN doesn't have tags.

